# Infiniband SRP Target



## elurex (Apr 25, 2013)

Does Freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 support setting up Infiniband SRP Target? *I*n the kconfig there are SRP and SRPT source code included in the build, but I am not able to find anywhere to set it up.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

